

How the Paleolithic life style got trendy (2014) - sytelus
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/07/28/stone-soup

======
dalke
"She advises readers to “eat butter; drink milk whole, and feed it to the
whole family...."

Isn't lactase persistence in modern humans a consequence of pastoralism of the
neolithic era? In Europeans, the genetic mutation for it is estimated to be
only 7,500 years old.

... Oh, I see from various web sites that this is a contentious point among
paleo practitioners.

